# Cấu tạo vòi rửa bát đá nhân tạo và những ưu điểm



## Tuannakonox (27/4/21)

*Cấu tạo vòi rửa bát đá nhân tạo konox*
Trước khi đi kỹ hơn về Cấu tạo vòi rửa bát đá nhân tạo, thì Sản phẩm vòi rửa bát Konox luôn là một trong TOP các thương hiệu chậu vòi được ưa chuộng nhất trên thị trường. Đó là bởi Konox luôn đặt trọn lưu ý để hoàn thiện đến từng chi tiết nhỏ nhất của sản phẩm. Trong năm 2021 Konox cho ra mắt dòng sản phẩm chậu vòi đá cao cấp phong cách Italy. Đây là một bước đột phá trong việc đa dạng danh mục chậu vòi rửa bát nhập khẩu của chúng tôi. Với sự tin tưởng của khách hàng vào sản phẩm vòi rửa bát truyền thống của Konox, chúng tôi tiếp tục đem đến chất lượng tốt nhất dành cho dòng vòi rửa bát đá lần này
*Cấu tạo vòi rửa bát đá nhân tạo – Bề mặt mạ vân đá cao cấp*
Công nghệ PVD là công nghệ sơn phủ bề mặt trong môi trường chân không, bằng phương pháp bay hơi lắng đọng các phân tử lớp mạ lên bề mặt của sản phẩm, vì vậy các phân tử của lớp mạ sẽ bé hơn và liên kết tốt hơn, trám đầy được những lỗ hổng trên bề mặt của sản phẩm. Ưu điểm bề mặt sử dụng công nghệ PVD là lớp mạ sẽ đồng đều hơn, bóng mịn hơn, độ cứng và khả năng chống trầy xước của bề mặt sẽ cao hơn nhiều lần so với công nghệ mạ điện thông thường. Đây là công nghệ mạ hay được sử dụng cho những chiếc đồng hồ đắt tiền. Ứng dụng công nghệ này, Konox cho ra những sắc màu sáng tạo, sang trọng và cá tính. 


voi rua bat da Felix

*Cấu tạo vòi rửa bát đá nhân tạo – Công nghệ sản xuất hàng đầu*
Công nghệ sản xuất chuẩn Châu Âu đáp ứng mọi tiêu chuẩn khắt khe nhất

Công nghệ Air Power tiết kiệm nước: đẩy 30% không khí vào nước giúp tiết kiệm nước tối đa lên đến 40% so với truyền thống. Đồng thời hạn chế bắn nước khi sử dụng
Thân vòi xoay 360 độ linh hoạt và mượt mà
Lõi đồng theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu CW617N với hàm lượng hợp kim Đồng ≥ 61% an toàn với sức khỏe người tiêu dùng, đáp ứng quy định NSF. Đảm bảo độ bền và tính đồng nhất về cấu trúc sản phẩm 
Lõi trộn nóng lạnh Sedal Tây Ban Nha, với độ bền đóng mở đến 50.000 lần
Dây cấp nóng lạnh Neoperl Thụy Sĩ với khả năng chống xoắn chịu nhiệt tối đa
Đầu vòi có khả năng kéo ra, mở rộng phạm vi làm việc lên đến 76cm


vòi rửa bát đá Granite*Cấu tạo vòi rửa bát đá nhân tạo – Nguyên phụ liệu nhập khẩu*
Các nguyên phụ liệu sử dụng để làm nên sản phẩm vòi rửa chén Konox được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Châu Âu, đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn NFS ( trung tâm hợp tác về an toàn thực phẩm và nước uống của tổ chức y tế Thế giới):
Dây cấp nước và đầu vòi định hướng dòng chảy nhập khẩu Neoperl Thụy Sỹ: đơn vị cung cấp giải pháp phụ kiện vòi nước hàng đầu trên thế giới, được sử dụng rộng rãi cho thị trường Châu Âu, Mỹ và trên toàn Thế giới
Lõi trộn nước nóng lạnh nhập khẩu Sedal Tây Ban Nha: được sản xuất theo công nghệ châu Âu và hệ thống quản lý chất lượng nghiêm ngặt, chịu được nhiệt độ nước cao, áp lực nước cao. Độ bền được thử nghiệm với 500.000 lần đóng mở  theo tiêu chuẩn châu Âu
*Ưu điểm vượt trội của vòi rửa bát bát đá nhân tạo*
Để nói về vòi rửa bát đá nhân tạo thì điểm đặc biệt đầu tiên chúng ta có thể dễ dàng nhận thấy đó là thiết kế sang trọng. Với bề mặt giả đá cao cấp cho màu sắc như đá tự nhiên đặc biệt phù hợp với các không gian bếp sang trọng. Ngoài ra vòi rửa bát đá khi được kết hợp đồng bộ với chậu đá granite sẽ là một bộ đôi hoàn hảo nhất
Ngoài ra bề mặt giả đá giúp giữ màu vòi rửa bền lâu, không bám vân tay, không lộ mảng bám cặn canxi như đối với bề mặt chrome


Vòi rửa chén Konox*Chương trình khuyến mãi “Mua chậu vòi đá nhận ngay quà vàng”*
Chào đón dòng sản phẩm vòi mạ đá cao cấp ra mắt thị trường Việt Nam, Konox triển khai chương trình khuyến mãi “Mua chậu vòi đá, nhận ngay quà vàng” dành cho các khách hàng mua và sử dụng sản phẩm. Các khách hàng mua sản phẩm sẽ có cơ hội bốc thăm trúng thưởng với giá trị cao nhất là 1 chỉ vàng. Ngoài ra Konox cũng dành tặng những phần quà vô cùng hấp dẫn đến các khách hang theo dõi live stream giới thiệu bộ sưu tập chậu vòi đá cao cấp của chúng tôi. Thời gian diễn ra chương trình là từ 01/04/2021 đến 30/06/2021. Chi tiết xem tại: Chương trình ra mắt sản phẩm: “SẮM CHẬU VÒI ĐÁ – NHẬN NGAY QUÀ VÀNG”


----------

